# This is fuuuucked



## wizehop (Jan 19, 2015)

This is so fucked. Just thinking how far it is from one star to the next and seeing this zoomed in and so many fucking stars. Amazing!!! If Space blows your mind that is.

http://www.scoopwhoop.com/news/wow-nasa/

Have you seen the largest picture ever taken? For the record, it's a mammoth 1.5 billion pixel image (69, 536 x 22, 230) and requires about 4.3 GB disk space. Oh, and it'll take your breath away.

On January 5, NASA released an image of the Andromeda galaxy, our closest galactic neighbour, captured by the NASA/ESA Hubble Space Telescope. The full image is made up of 411 Hubble images, takes you through a 100 million stars and travels over more than 40,000 light years. Well, a section of it anyway.

Prepare to feel extremely tiny and insignificant as you marvel at this fly-through video created by YouTuber daveachuk and make sure you stick around till the end. Seriously.


----------



## fernweh (Jan 19, 2015)

Gorgeous..in a way that definitely makes me feel tiny but damn excited too! I like that there's still an undiscovered realm we know nothing (really, not much) about yet. We're still learning about our cute little planet rock and barely know anything about what's beyond it. What a cool ass picture. Have you seen all the potentially habitable planets Kepler is finding???


----------



## Tude (Jan 19, 2015)

Something is out there ...


----------



## Ready4theWorld (Jan 20, 2015)

I read your post as a slow whisper in my mind, and it made me lol. This is sick though, thanks for the share!


----------



## wizehop (Jan 20, 2015)

fernweh said:


> Have you seen all the potentially habitable planets Kepler is finding???



Don't even get me started!


----------



## Odin (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes fucked indeed.::cigar::

There are more stars in our Universe than there are grains of sand on all the beaches of Earth.:ompus::

A single grain of sand has more atoms than there are stars in the Universe.::wideeyed::



EDIT: 



Tude said:


> Something is out there ...



Yea... Me.

:: woooo.....waaaaaa......wooooo......waaaaa....woooo....waaaaaa....


----------

